# Newie with slim frame looking to strengthen myself



## Ohannon7 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello All,

I am grateful to have found this site and glad to be a member. I use to work out regularly when i was enlisted on active duty. However i have not really been serious about excercising and working out for about 8 years since i got out.

So, im approaching middle age (mid 30's) and decided to get back into the gym. It feels really good to get back after it! I did do 1 cycle about 10 years ago and cant stop thinking about the gains i had and the ability to go back in every day and shred my muscles and not get sore. No that i have been going natural, am sore, and see such little gains it makes me want to see whats out there nowadays.

Anyways, BCAA's, glutamin, and protein is gettin me through for now.

Anyways, thanks again for having me, i look forward to gaining knowledge through this fellowship!


-Ohannon7


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJH (Jun 27, 2015)

Welcome bro,got to see you back in the game


----------



## brazey (Jun 28, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## trunk_monkey (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Jul 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard

Sent from my SPH-L600 using Tapatalk


----------

